# Bmx Lenker Größe?!



## Clockhouse (8. März 2011)

Hey,
welche Bmx Lenker Größe braucht man wenn man ca. 1,50-1,54cm groß ist?
Grüße,
Clockhouse


----------



## Clockhouse (8. März 2011)

help !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (8. März 2011)

Naja, am besten kein wahnsinnig hoher (> 8" ) und breiter (<28") Lenker. Eher mal im Bereich von 7 oder 7,25" umsehen. Da gibt es sicher noch Restbestände.


----------



## Hertener (9. März 2011)

Um mal auf die Links aus Deinen anderen Threads einzugehen:

a) Der Anchor hat einen integrierten Vorbau, gefällt mir aber von der Geometrie ganz gut.
b) Der Helium ist ganz nett, nimm den.


----------



## BikerDeluxe (10. Mai 2011)

hey ich bin 1.90 und brauch da mal was neues wisst ihr welche größe?


----------



## __Felix__ (11. Mai 2011)

Shadow Vultus ca. 9" hoch und 29/30" breit


----------

